# might have room this week TUNA!!!



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

If I get a good break in the weather I will be running a couple of tuna trips out of IRI sometime between Wed. and Friday and again over the weekend. Right now Friday looks best but that is subject to change. If anyone is interested send me a PM. Anyone who is interested must be flexible as I really have to watch the weather due to the size of my boat. It will be very short notice....24 hours max.

Jamey


----------



## RacerX (Oct 19, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm on, depending, talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Good luck fellas! We got a couple of 50# bluefin last Sat. around the fingers out of VA. I'm no expert, but think it might be looking good for you guys up there.


----------

